# Computer Science, Chemistry, or Pharmacy



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Which would you choose to major in and why? I understand the last two go together, but I do not need a bachelors degree to apply for Pharmacy school. I am able to do the pre-requisites, take the PCAT and apply. I'm debating between these majors and I'm almost at the end of my sophomore year at a community college. I have a 4.0 GPA and have been undecided for an unruly amount of time. I am looking into these fields of study.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You can do a major in Chemistry with a track in pharmacy since to my knowledge pharmacy usually isn't a major but a focus of study at university. Computer science is more rigorous in upper-level maths: differential equations, calc 1 and 2, etc. I have some acquaintances applying to pharmacy school and they love the field of study. 

Also, you can study Biology and get a Chemistry minor at university to get into pharmacy school.

Are you more interested in the research portion of pharmacology or just working at a pharmacy at hospital or at a drugstore?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Depending on where you go, Computer Science degrees aren't always all that rigorous in mathematics. I know many schools where Calculus is the highest math required for.

Its difficult to say which you should do, but I'd ask myself which kind of job would you want to do more for 30+ years. For example I know people who like programming as a hobby, but wouldn't want it as a career. If you like both equally then I'd focus on job outlook information and salary potential.


----------



## cricklewood (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't do computer science. Most of the things that a lot of institutions teach can be taught by yourself. Computer programming for example is a discipline you can only teach yourself by lots of practice. Not by doing assignments.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

cricklewood said:


> Don't do computer science. Most of the things that a lot of institutions teach can be taught by yourself. Computer programming for example is a discipline you can only teach yourself by lots of practice. Not by doing assignments.


That may be true, but it doesn't change the fact that many places won't even look at you if you don't have a computer science degree. I've talked to a few people who managed to get good programming jobs without a degree and they've all said it was incredibly difficult. In many cases some places would like at an average programmer with a degree and a good gpa before an ace programmer even if he has experience.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

cricklewood said:


> Don't do computer science. Most of the things that a lot of institutions teach can be taught by yourself. Computer programming for example is a discipline you can only teach yourself by lots of practice. Not by doing assignments.


Computer Science != programming - I know of some Comp Sci courses where programming is near non existent. Computer Science is essentially the theory behind computers, and programming is a separate and distinct tool from which you can put said theories into practice.

And as someone already mentioned, CS looks mighty good on a CV. No matter what field of I.T. you choose to pursue later on for a career.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd go for pharmacy simply because the medical field is always strong no matter what is going on with the rest of the economy. Everybody and their brother has a CS degree nowadays.


----------

